# Andros boats



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I'm seriously looking to buy an Andros Tarpon 26 in the next month or so. Anyone around here have an Andros of any type that I can look at instead of driving to Sarasota? Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Flathead has a 22 and he has told people to contact him about taking a ride and looking at his Panga. He is a very knowlegable person in the Marine area. I'm sure when he sees this post he will chime in.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Thanks. I thought I had heard of a few in the area.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

FishnGator said:


> Thanks. I thought I had heard of a few in the area.


Yes check out a guy in Texas that sells the hulls from Mexico much cheaper than andros. When you get it if you do I would be interested in seeing or going for a ride in it on an ass kicking day to find out how the 26 handles. Here's a video of a 26 off the keys tiller steering with a 60 on it.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Looks pretty good. The Andros is a good bit wider than that one, not sure if that's good or bad. I'm looking at putting a 300 E-tech on her but may settle for a 250. Haven't been real big on the E-tecs in the past but after doing a lot of research I'm starting to warm up to them. They are definitely faster than the 4 stroke equivalent. And being so much lighter than a four is a big plus. Hope I don't regret it. They claim 55+ mph with the 300. I'm also considering a Cuda 23 but going from a 31 Cape Horn I think the 23 will be way too small.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Check out barracuda boat works (I believe that's what the name is) can find them on the hill truth. They might be cheaper then Andros


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

FishnGator said:


> Looks pretty good. The Andros is a good bit wider than that one, not sure if that's good or bad. I'm looking at putting a 300 E-tech on her but may settle for a 250. Haven't been real big on the E-tecs in the past but after doing a lot of research I'm starting to warm up to them. They are definitely faster than the 4 stroke equivalent. And being so much lighter than a four is a big plus. Hope I don't regret it. They claim 55+ mph with the 300. I'm also considering a Cuda 23 but going from a 31 Cape Horn I think the 23 will be way too small.


Well check my posts on e-tecs I have a 150 2010 with close to 700 hours on it and have had one problem a #4 injector went bad at 120 some hours and it was fixed under warranty within hours of getting the new injector next day shipped. I have always gotten OMC and now BRP products over the last 50 years and never been happier with them. Next one will be another BRP for sure. Keep the tanks filled after every use and use them regularly they wont let you down. All this crap about ethanol is just that all i pump through mine is 10% ethanol and I use Pennzoil TCW-3 from Sams at 13$ and change a gallon. Yes there is a slight economy loss using 10% Vs. regular gas. One more suggestion I always get the lower horsepower in any series of engines because all they do is jack up the RPMs and pump more fuel through a higher HP of the same series. Think about how else could the get a higher HP from the same CU in engine.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Good points. I keep my boat at Daybreak so ethanol free gas. Here's a picture of what she'll look like.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't like to ask this, How about PMing me on the final cost and what HP did you decide to go with or what was recommended as max HP? When will it be here?


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been weighing from the andros 18 backwater and the panga marine 18 skiff. Cool looking boats and seem to be very functional.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Clam said:


> I have been weighing from the andros 18 backwater and the panga marine 18 skiff. Cool looking boats and seem to be very functional.


Yeah, they are fantastic boats.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Andros are a high quality expensive boat when they are purchased new. I looked at them in 2009. I looked at them and Dorado boats during the same trip. But since we don't have the wide open flats like the do in the Tampa area I decided on an offshore boat.

You will definately like the Andros.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Sealark, rethinking things and looking at the performance numbers, I'll probably go with the 250. I was lucky to get in on one that was already being built so she'll be ready in February. Haven't haggled over the final cost yet.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

85okhai, looked at Barracuda. Just as expensive as or maybe even more expensive than Andros and unproven. Nice boats looking though.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

There was recently a build thread on a 26 on the the hull truth

the forum member was "freedbaby"

maybe worth checking out the pics and info on that thread


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Been watching that one from the start. I've been wanting a 26 for years. Even went to the factory and priced one out three years ago but when I saw the Cape Horn that I ended up buying I couldn't pass it up. Sold her yesterday and made a very nice profit on her.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Well, I just did it. The deal is done and Andros will be delivering the boat to me in February.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good Deal..You will be happy with this one for a long time..!!


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I'll have to be. Thanks


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats! 

I've been looking for a used 22 for a few years now. Hard to find someone who wants to sell one. That's a good thing.

If you ever plan on heading out when it's good and rough and need a rider, let me know. I'd love to see what it'll do in rough water.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Congratulations man!


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

What options did you go with?


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Big fuel tank, walk-in console, swim platform with ladder, power pole, extra rod holders, deluxe leaning post, custom tackle station, hard top, battery charge system, deck lighting, raw and fresh water wash down, bow cushions, console face cover, trailer w/ mags, electronics box. 

Wanted the tower but that's an expensive option and I can live without it. Steve Steck (Offshore Electronics ) is going to do my electronics once she gets here and going to add a bow dodger later, they wanted too much to add one. Windlass too.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice! My mouth is drooling.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you got the 26. When you get ready to try it out on a nice rough day give me a call and we can launch at NAS Pensacola that is right at the pass. I'll get the gas tab IF is nice and rough. I want to see how they handle is somewhat rough waters. I also have all the E-Tec software if you got an E-Tec.
Ron.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

You got it sealark. I'll be keeping her at Daybreak so you'll have to meet me there or ill pick you up at NAS but no problem. Should have her by the end of February.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, sounds good I'll come down there no problem. Daybreak marina have you met Darrel the owner yet? I knew him whem he was repairing and working on boats out of a van. He's come a long way in 30 some years.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Actually the Adams own it, Mike, Jake, and Jake's dad, can't recall his first name. Had boats there for about 5 years now.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I never knew his last name. I did see Darrel and talked to him just last year at the marina.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok I'm wrong I got the wrong marina in mind. It's the marina just across the bridge going toward west marine on left from daybreaks side.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Any pics or progress on your new andros?


----------

